# Redfoots and Swiss-Chard?



## JonahQKline (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Tortiose Owners 

Just a very brief and quick question, is it a good idea and or should i feed my Red-Foot Tortoise Swiss-Chard Lettuce?

Just want to know to make sure

Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2012)

Swiss chard lettuce???

The green leaves with red stems in the Spring Mix is swiss chard. It is edible.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 12, 2012)

A little high in oxalates (about like spinach), but OK in a rotation.


----------

